# améliorer performances PB G4 qui vient de fêter ses 5ans



## o0marion0o (25 Août 2010)

Bonsoir !

Mon powerbook G4 (12'') a tout juste 5 ans et je n'en changerai pour rien au monde je l'adore. Toutefois, je le trouve un peu lent (normal je pense après 5 ans d'usage intensif) et j'aimerais savoir ce que je peux faire (faire) comme modification pour améliorer ses performances.

Pour l'instant j'ai la configuration initiale a savoir :
Mac OS X 10.4
Disque dur Toshiba de 60go 
processeur 1,5Ghz
768 mo de Ram

La batterie (que j'ai déjà changé une fois mais gratuitement avec le programme de rappel Apple) est morte (ne tiens plus 5min, mon ordi est donc devenu sédentaire pour le moment).

Je pense donc commencer par changer la batterie. Pour le reste je ne sais pas trop... peut on m'expliquer ce qui joue sur la rapidité d'exécution des différents programmes ? Exemple il m'est devenu quasi impossible de regarder une video en streaming ou flash sans sacades.

Faut il que je change le disque dur ? j'y songe car j'ai fait un test Smart Utility est le résultat est "défaillant" c'est inquiétant pour mes données non .

Au niveau de la place utilisé je pense que c'est correct sur 60go (55,7 en espace réel) il me reste 23,5 go d'espace libre.

Bon donc pour résumer et ne pas vous noyer dans mes milles questions : quelle pièce dois je envisager de faire changer pour améliorer nettement les performances de mon powerbook, est ce une bonne idée à la base de changer des pièces pour augmenter la durer de vie d'un ordi ou vaut il mieux en changer ?

Qu'est ce que je peux envisager de faire moi même (la batterie je l'avais changé seule c'est très simple par exemple) et qu'est ce qu'il vaut mieux que je laisse faire à un pro et combien cela couterait il, vaut il mieux que j'achète les pièces de mon coté, les lui apporte et ne paye que la main d'oeuvre ou tout payer chez un pro ?

J'espère ne pas vous avoir découragé avec mes questions mais j'essaye d'etre précise pour avoir des réponses efficaces 

Bonne soirée et merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,


Vérifier que ton système est à jour (10.4.11) (ta machine accepte Leopard, mais perso j'hésiterai)
Ajouter de la mémoire vive (jusqu'à 1,25 Go dixit Mactracker)
Changer le disque dur (trouvé 2 modèles chez macway : ça et ça) (mais je ne sais pas si ta machine est un PB 12" aluminium ou titanium, je ne sais pas si ça a une incidence sur les modèles de disques durs )
Peut être un coup de maintenance (réparer les autorisations, vider les caches)

En soi, le changement de la batterie n'améliorera aucunement les perfs, tu t'en doutes. Tout au plus, tu pourras utiliser ton portable comme un portable !


----------



## o0marion0o (25 Août 2010)

Merci pour cette première réponse. Pour la batterie oui c'est prévu dans mes achats à faire pour cet ordi mais je sais que cela n'aura aucune incidence sur ses performances.

- mon système est à jour
- j'ai déjà réparé les autorisation mais je ne sais pas comment on vide les caches, je vais googler ça 
- la mémoire et le disque dur ça ne se change pas soi meme je suppose (quand on n'y connait rien j'entends) ? as tu une mémoire en particulier à me conseiller comme le disque dur ? 

Au fait mon PB est un Alu


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2010)

Pour la mémoire, fait un saut sur Macway et choisi ton type de machine.

Par ailleurs, télécharge Mactraker pour voir exactement de quel type de mémoire tu as besoin (en fait, Information système te le dira aussi, comme ça il n'y a rien à télécharger).


----------



## Clarusad (26 Août 2010)

Effectivement, la mémoire vive et la mémoire de masse sont des éléments qui devraient donner un bon coup de jeune à ton ordi.

De plus, vérifie qu'aucun programmes plus ou moins exotiques tournent en tâche-de-fond... C'est le genre de truc qui ralenti un ordinateur.

Enfin, le truc le plus radical est de ré-installer le système si tu as du temps et du courage (dans ce cas, fais une sauvegarde de tes données personnelles). Tu repartiras sur un système tout frais tout neuf : comme au premier jour


----------



## o0marion0o (26 Août 2010)

j'ai bien vérifié et il n'y a pas de programme en tache de fond.

Pour la réinstallation du système la seule fois ou j'ai voulu le faire j'ai bien failli perdre toutes mes données j'ai du rater une étape (et mon ordi avait un soucis qui a joué dans cet échec) mais je suis bien refroidie pour le refaire seule ... 

Petite question, est ce que les Apple Center ne s'occupent uniquement des machines achetées par leurs clients ou qui sont encore sous garantie ou bien peuvent ils m'installer de la Ram , un disque dur et me réinstaller le système si je leur apporte les composants ? Vous pensez que j'en aurais pour cher ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2010)

Ils peuvent le faire. Mais tu vas payer. Pour savoir, appelle les !


----------

